

What's new in Git 2.2.0 - kannonboy
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2014/12/git-2-2-0-released/

======
wadenick
Good summary of important changes. Some people new to Git find the Git cli
somewhat arcane or unapproachable. If that's the case starting with a rich Git
client like Sourcetree or TortoiseGit is often a good idea.

[http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/](http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/)
[https://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/](https://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/)

